# Monitor mit hoher Auflösung Splitten

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich die Anzeige unter X in 2 virtuelle Bereiche gesplittet. Habe einen Monitor mit 2560x1080 er Auflösung. Wollte gerne in 2 mal 1280x1080 teilen lassen, so daß die Fensteranordnung einfacher ist.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich glaube, du brauchst dafür Xinerama und einen Window Manager, der das unterstützt.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Das hatten wir schon eimal und nennt sich fakexinerama. Das ich das getestet habe ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her.

Thread in diesem Forum wo ich beschrieben habe wie ich es gemacht habe:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-709750-highlight-xinerama.html?sid=b18a9e9a5f562594171f22aefbdaaf0d

Und die Webseite zu fakexinerama:

http://home.kde.org/~seli/fakexinerama

MfG

----------

## py-ro

Oder nen vernünftigen Windowmanager, Kwin z.B. maximiert Fenster auf die hälfte des Bildschirms, wenn man das Fenster an den Rand zieht.

Bye

Py

----------

## boospy

Jo Metacity kann das auch.

----------

